# bumper gap differences?



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

between the 68-69 GTO's, what are the gaps from the fender and hood to the chrome AND endura bumpers? because the endura's look more flush or closer to the fenders


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I wonder if the one you saw with the chrome bumper was missing the filler piece between the bumper and fender? I believe the call it a grill to fender seal..... OPG carries them, probably others too...


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

mine has it, but its a filler piece thats underneath the bumper, so it still shows a gap. i was thinking of putting fiber glass and body filler over the chrome bumper to make it more flush instead of using an endura bumper. 

i have an endura bumper, but im still missing the headlight housing , and mounting brackets.


----------

